# Remember when hospitals did this?



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2017)

When my kids were born, they ran me out of the labor room when mother was ready to deliver. The first couple of days, this is the way I saw my newborns. Sure is different today.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 27, 2017)

or when you could buy a pack of smokes and enjoy them in your room.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2017)

YUP...not the latter not old enough to remember smoking in hospitals, but certainly I remember the first picture...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2017)

So I take my wife to the hospital, as she is having labor pains, this nurse, with a bulldog face, sent me home. She having piddling little pains, I was told. I no more walked in the door and the hospital called and my daughter was already born. Stupid nurse.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 27, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> YUP...not the latter not old enough to remember smoking in hospitals, but certainly I remember the first picture...



You`re too young to be on this site then,holly lol. I smoked in my room when my son was born in 1979 (gag). Wasn`t long after that that they made you go outside on the deck to smoke, and then shortly after that banned smoking altogether.


----------



## jujube (Dec 27, 2017)

When I went to work for a hospital system back in 1992, they would allow smoking in the room if the Chaplain OK'd it.   

Why the Chaplain, you might ask?  

I dunno, would be my answer.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 27, 2017)

My father loved babies, and it was a source of endless frustration to him that he wasn't allowed to hold his babies in the hospital. When they came home from the hospital with a newborn, no one got to hold the baby until he had sufficient cosseting time to be happy.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2017)

Years ago, I had a job in the hospital in the circumcision dept. I got $50 a week....plus tips.  :saywhat:


----------



## TonyK (Dec 31, 2017)

I was lucky, I think. My wife was having a c-section and I would be in the delivery room with her. Well her doctor and I waited in the Physician's Lounge for the anesthesia to kick in. The doctor read the paper and smoked a cigar and acted like he was on a vacation in Bermuda. He soon left to go to work while I waited another hour, and I thought they all had forgotten about me. Then a nurse runs in, and explains I either come in now or will miss the birth. So I walk into the Delivery Room right when my wife is spilling out the last two meals she ate onto the bed. I flinched, but recovered and held it in, and soon I was a father. It turned out that the brand new anesthesiologist had given my wife an experimental shot that didn't work, so they had to wait before giving her a different shot.

If you watch reruns of St. Elsewhere you will see everyone smoking in the hospital.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 31, 2017)

When I was in the Navy we could buy a carton of cigarettes for $1 when we were out at sea.  10 packs to a carton.

I was working when both our kids were born.  They are now 54 and 56 years old.


----------

